# Spot in all my pictures



## nal13 (May 22, 2010)

There is this black spot in all my pictures I take on the bottom right hand side. What would this be and how would I get it taken care of? I tried cleaning the lens already. Here are some samples


----------



## leftypony (May 22, 2010)

It's probably on the sensor. Do you have a camera store nearby? if you're not comfortable cleaning it yourself then I recommend taking it to a camera store. Most places do it for free or for very cheap.


----------



## nal13 (May 22, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I would do like to do it myself. Do you know of any good tutorials on this by chance?


----------



## Killjoy (May 22, 2010)

That's a pretty nasty sensor booger. They usually only show up when you shoot wide open or a sky scene.

I'd have that cleaned before taking any more images (although, I clean my own sensors).

Edit:  Here's the method I use.  http://www.copperhillimages.com/index.php?pr=tutorials


----------



## nal13 (May 22, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## nal13 (May 22, 2010)

Ok, got it.

Now you can admire this awesome wallpaper without the spot.


----------



## leftypony (May 22, 2010)




----------



## pbelarge (May 22, 2010)

Now that my eye is not drawn to the spot, I see the line in the wallpaper. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ron Evers (May 22, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Now that my eye is not drawn to the spot, I see the line in the wallpaper. :mrgreen:



And it's not plumb.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 22, 2010)

Last week I did a similar excercise, looking for dust on my sensor.  It seemed like my rocket blower was just moving it around a little.  I cleaned, take a shot, load it up and find it somewhere new every time.  At least six times.  I got mad, took a break and smoked a cigarette.  While doing so, I was just kind of spinning around in my office chair, looking at anything but my camera or computer screen and I saw it.  A small imperfection in my wall that when shot out of focus looked just like dust on a sensor.  I'm going back to using the sky again.


----------



## nal13 (May 22, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > Now that my eye is not drawn to the spot, I see the line in the wallpaper. :mrgreen:
> ...



I better fix that.  :meh:


----------



## nal13 (May 22, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> Last week I did a similar excercise, looking for dust on my sensor.  It seemed like my rocket blower was just moving it around a little.  I cleaned, take a shot, load it up and find it somewhere new every time.  At least six times.  I got mad, took a break and smoked a cigarette.  While doing so, I was just kind of spinning around in my office chair, looking at anything but my camera or computer screen and I saw it.  A small imperfection in my wall that when shot out of focus looked just like dust on a sensor.  I'm going back to using the sky again.


----------



## myfotoguy (May 22, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> Last week I did a similar excercise, looking for dust on my sensor. It seemed like my rocket blower was just moving it around a little. I cleaned, take a shot, load it up and find it somewhere new every time. At least six times. I got mad, took a break and smoked a cigarette. While doing so, I was just kind of spinning around in my office chair, looking at anything but my camera or computer screen and I saw it. A small imperfection in my wall that when shot out of focus looked just like dust on a sensor. I'm going back to using the sky again.


That's hilarious!


----------



## vtf (May 22, 2010)

or is the camera not level


----------



## nal13 (May 22, 2010)

vtf said:


> or is the camera not level



Bingo!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 22, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> Last week...


 
That is hilarious! :lmao:


----------



## nal13 (May 22, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > Last week...
> ...



It is, that story reminds me of my life.


----------

